# How do you carry your phone while biking?



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Another thread has me thinking about this. I usually carry my iPhone in an armband (Tune Belt). I bought it at a local Academy for about $15.









I do have to remove my phone from it's protective case in order for it to fit in the Tune Belt. But, it stays securely with me and I figure if I get tossed off the bike at least I'll have my phone (hopefully) still attached to me when I land. 

How do you carry yours and why?


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

i put mine in my jersey pocket unless i am carrying a camelback...then, its in the bag


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

In my camelback in that pocket that designed for ipods and the like. Pocket is soft, pretty protected when I crash and is within reach even with the pack on. Only thing though is that it's turned off. Not being sarcastic or anything but there isn't anything that important in my life that gets to interupt the time I'm riding.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I put it in a drawer in my house where it will be safe while I ride.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I still carry a flip phone so it's small enough to fit in my pocket. Some day I will have to join the 21st C but I'm resisting for now.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I do leave mine on because I have it running a GPS app to track my workout time. If I had an inexpensive GPS I might carry that along, instead. I just let my phone pull double duty...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I kept a phone in a separate pouch on my camelbak away from the water in a shock resistant case. I've closed my camelbak numerous times with no water leakage, but somehow it happened. Upon inspection, it was evident that I did close it properly. I was quite annoyed with the destruction of a new phone. Now that I've got an HTC Inspire Droid, I ride with an older 3G unlocked phone in a ziplock bag.

Marpilli, what you do with that iPhone frightens me. That could be the result of my other recently broken Droid though..


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I ride with my HTC aria in the pocket of my camelbak. Ive been looking into a handlebar mount but im not sure I feel so warm and cozy putting my $500 phone my handlebars. I also keep a charged out of service old nokia flip phone in a zip lock so in case I break my HTC I still have a phone that will call 911. (All cell phones in service or not will still dial out to 911.)


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ehigh said:


> IMarpilli, what you do with that iPhone frightens me.


Keeping it in the armband? Maybe I'm lucky. I've had a few good 'inertia assisted dismounts' resulting in scuffs, cuts, and bloodshed. Nary a scratch on my phone, so far.

I don't carry a camebak (I do have one) and my seat bag is packed full. I couldn't come up with a better option besides attaching the phone to the bike. I haven't seen a bike-mount system I thought was affordable and secure.


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> I ride with my HTC aria in the pocket of my camelbak. Ive been looking into a handlebar mount but im not sure I feel so warm and cozy putting my $500 phone my handlebars. I also keep a charged out of service old nokia flip phone in a zip lock so in case I break my HTC I still have a phone that will call 911. (All cell phones in service or not will still dial out to 911.)


good idea on the spare phone for remote rides. i carry a spare battery, but that doesn't help if the phone is broken. i think i have an old gophone laying around that would be a good backup...


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont know about a gophone as ive never had a prepaid. But I know my old nokia will in fact dial 911. And its that free navy blue nokia that EVERYONE had back in the early 2000's so its tried and true indestructable.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Zip-loc bag, and jersey pocket.
> 
> I had to pay tax on this phone. But I generally get the free one. I don't want to pay for something I throw out every 2 years or so and that doesn't really increase the joy in my life if I pay more for it.


I said the exact same thing until I got my HTC. Me and this thing will never part.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Zip-loc bag, and jersey pocket.

I had to pay tax on this phone. But I generally get the free one. I don't want to pay for something I throw out every 2 years or so and that doesn't really increase the joy in my life if I pay more for it.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Timbuk2 phone pouch on my pack shoulder strap. I figure if I crash and can barely move, it's right where I can reach it easily. Assuming either of my arms still work.


----------



## 930 (Feb 8, 2011)

I carry my work BlackBerry in my hydration pack. Despite several hard crashes, the damn thing still works...


----------



## 2gunnz (Jun 30, 2006)

Mine goes in my camelbak.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

After a close call where I went over the bars on a stream crossing and soaked the pocket my phone was in, I keep it in my camelbak whenever I can, usually in a silicone case for some extra padding. The only reason the phone didn't get soaked was that I jumped out of the water so quickly (it was cold!).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine stays in the camelbak as well. Just in case I wreck & need to call someone (hopefully I am able if need-be).


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I screwed cleats to mine and it doubles as a pedal.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ziplock bag in my camelbak.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mine's usually tracking my log in the top pocket of my camelback where it gets good reception, is well protected, and I can get to it quickly while riding.

I also put it in a top tube mini panier when I need frequent access to it like when displaying maps along the way or marking waypoints. Great for taking pictures on a ride either with the phone camera or with a real camera in the other pocket.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Powered off in the Camelbak


----------



## NHDirtWorshipper (Jun 29, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> Powered off in the Camelbak


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Pooch said:


> In my camelback in that pocket that designed for ipods and the like. Pocket is soft, pretty protected when I crash and is within reach even with the pack on. Only thing though is that it's turned off. Not being sarcastic or anything but there isn't anything that important in my life that gets to interupt the time I'm riding.


"I tried to call you and tell you your house was on fire, but your phone went straight to voicemail."


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziploc bag in the middle jersey pocket, usually with my wallet. It works well on the road bike, also.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Goes in my Camel back


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

If I bring it, I keep it in the cb


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Another thread has me thinking about this. I usually carry my iPhone in an armband (Tune Belt). I bought it at a local Academy for about $15.
> 
> View attachment 641645
> 
> ...


In my Camelbak iPod pocket....nice and padded, won't fall out or get smashed as easily. That armband would piss me off...and I can see it getting smashed in a crash or bushwacking. I also turn off the ringer, cause it will usually ring and disrupt my peace and flow at the worst times. :madman:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> "I tried to call you and tell you your house was on fire, but your phone went straight to voicemail."


Score. That means all I'd have to carry with me when I move is a fat check!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I put it in a drawer in my house where it will be safe while I ride.


What I came in to say!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Keeping it in the armband? Maybe I'm lucky. I've had a few good 'inertia assisted dismounts' resulting in scuffs, cuts, and bloodshed. Nary a scratch on my phone, so far.
> 
> I don't carry a camebak (I do have one) and my seat bag is packed full. I couldn't come up with a better option besides attaching the phone to the bike. I haven't seen a bike-mount system I thought was affordable and secure.


You don't really have many options then. If I kept my phone there, I would have broken it twice by now.


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got a Nokia N8 and have a handlebar mount for it, the N8 takes quality HD video so generally only use the mount when i'm using the video camera, the rest of the time it's in my pocket.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep mine in a ZipLoc bag along with my keys, ID, cash, and this little medical info placard. I keep that all in the left pocket of my jersey. The only time that I've crashed and lost stuff from my jersey pockets was when I went violently OTB, and I only lost my tire levers. Those are the bright yellow Pedro's ones too, so I had no trouble at all finding them again.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I carry mine on my handle bar. Now I gotta carry care next time I go riding...

David


----------



## gecko_764 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pocket or saddle bag for me.


----------



## firstRWD (Sep 16, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Mine's usually tracking my log in the top pocket of my camelback where it gets good reception, is well protected, and I can get to it quickly while riding.
> 
> I also put it in a top tube mini panier when I need frequent access to it like when displaying maps along the way or marking waypoints. Great for taking pictures on a ride either with the phone camera or with a real camera in the other pocket.


That thing's awesome. What brand/model is it?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a large topeak aero pack, has a nice mesh pocket on the flap to hold my iphone nice and snug. I never leave it in my shorts pocket. My buddy was riding with his iphone in his pocket, slipped and broke the back glass on his iphone 4.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Rear jersey pocket.

But that entails wearing a roadie style jersey and a lot of you think that's just as homosexual as cruising guys at rest stops.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

pocket in shorts. easy access.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I keep mine in my Camelbak on top of my
spare tube. It is a old flip type, and maybe 
some day soon I will crash and break the
damn thing so I have a reason to get a nice 
new one.

Best, John


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

firstRWD said:


> That thing's awesome. What brand/model is it?


It says "Bester" on it, from eBay here.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

shock and water proof Casio G'zOne in my pants pocket


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I put it in the top pocket of my camelbak. Works fine for me. It doubles as my music player so that's the best spot for it anyway.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocket of my camelbak. Ipod goes in the top pouch but I try not to listen to too many tunes on the trails... im not the fastest rider and need to be able to hear the guy behind me.


----------



## SWTITAN (May 30, 2011)

In a ziplock bag inside the media pocket of my camelbak


----------



## cob2004 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep the Nexus S in the car and have a MotoFone F3 in my Camelbak. Rather risk a $50 phone being destroyed instead of my $500 one.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheap tracfone motorola flip phone. If I lose it or break it, no problem.
"real" phone stays home.


----------



## Eddie209 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just throw my iphone in the padded pocket of my dakine camel pak, never had a problem.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

SuperSlow35th said:


> "I tried to call you and tell you your house was on fire, but your phone went straight to voicemail."


Know what your saying, but if the house is on fire, nothing I can do to get back to it in time and it would just ruin a good ride. Besides, I have my bike; everything else is insured.


----------



## plumleej (Sep 21, 2011)

Camelbak and pocket


----------



## firstRWD (Sep 16, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> It says "Bester" on it, from eBay here.


Awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MetalNeck (Sep 21, 2011)

Camel Pack, although I would like to take it on a one way picnic sometimes. Leave it on the trail, but then the trail hippies would get angry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

my endura humvee knickers (Men's Hummvee 3/4 with Liner) have a phone pocket. if i'm not wearing them, it goes in my center jersey pocket....the _zipped_ one if i'm wearing that particular jersey...


----------



## Strikes (Sep 21, 2011)

I just toss mine in the camelbak and forget about my problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Strikes said:


> I just toss mine in the camelbak and forget about my problems.


"and forget about my problems"

yeah, i don't answer my phone during rides...but i do use the my tracks app to record my rides...


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Score. That means all I'd have to carry with me when I move is a fat check!


I don't know why, but when I first read that, I thought it said all you'd have to carry is a fat chick...hahaha 

Oh, and my phone goes in my otterbox holster that's zip tied to my stem. Been using it that way all year. Only fallen out twice and both times it was in the otterbox, so I wasn't worried. I use it for tunes and GPS app.


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't due to the fact that it wouldn't work if I unplugged it from the wall.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

scottap2003 said:


> I don't know why, but when I first read that, I thought it said all you'd have to carry is a fat chick...hahaha
> 
> Oh, and my phone goes in my otterbox holster that's zip tied to my stem. Been using it that way all year. Only fallen out twice and both times it was in the otterbox, so I wasn't worried. I use it for tunes and GPS app.


I do the same, with a iPhone in a OtterBox Defender case, holster zip-tied to my handlebar... It only felt once, two day ago... Now I got a new iPhone and will get a new Defender case and a roll of duct tape.

David


----------



## PolishExperiment (May 14, 2011)

if I'm wearing baggies, in a pocket. If I'm wearing just lycra, on top of my thigh under the short. Set on vibe of course.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a blackberry that I am required to carry with me 24/7 for my job. I typically put it in a sandwhich bag and either stick it in a jersey pocket or in my camel back when I ride with one.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Attached are pics of my iPhone mount, made using zip-ties to hold the holster in place on the handle bar, while a large rubber band hold the phone in place and is also use to hide the light sensor to turn the screen off (to save energy).

The holster is maintained in place by 2 zip-ties that hooked on the clip, so you can easily remove the holster to carry the phone on your belt.

The case is an OtterBox Defender, and is available for many type of phone for around $10-20 on eBay.

David


----------



## Hot Rail (Sep 22, 2011)

WoW! I thought bike riding was a great excuse NOT to carry the phone. I am on it all day long at work and it is nice to catch a break. I am however looking for a way to carry my camera and that top tube pannier looks awesome. Where do you get that?
Pete


----------



## From The Grave (Jul 10, 2011)

I carry mine in a ziploc in the pack. I use it for "my tracks" and sometimes a music player on rides and like to have it available for a camera or video in case I run into a pack of hot naked women or anything else worthy . If I'm taking an extended break (i.e. drinking a beer and/or sucking up the scenery) I'll probably pull it out and check the messages.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Hot Rail said:


> WoW! I thought bike riding was a great excuse NOT to carry the phone. I am on it all day long at work and it is nice to catch a break. I am however looking for a way to carry my camera and that top tube pannier looks awesome. Where do you get that?
> Pete


Check eBay for "top tube pannier" like this one.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I leave my phone in the house or the car because I like being disconnected while enjoying my escape. Recommend you do too. Man, what did people do before cell phones?


----------



## Hot Rail (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, MTN-Rider,

the Meat, my feelings exactly...

FTG, If I run into a pack of hot nekkid women, I sure do not want my stupid phone ringing...
I do have my camera with me though...

I did just pick up a nice small handle bar bag with a clip on bracket that will be used for my camera but has a nice small front pocket that could carry a phone. My GF has a small Bell bag that Velcros onto the stoker handlebars. Probably could not stop for the nekkid women anyway...
Pete


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

In my backpack.


----------



## rns1016 (Sep 28, 2011)

before I sold my bike I carried my phone in my front pocket.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Old sock, jersey pocket

Never talk while riding like some tools we see on occasion. Thin the herd I guess...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

In the pocket of the camel.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I keep mine in the middle jersey pocket in a Ziploc snack bag along with a credit card and a $20 bill. Sometimes I use the mp3 player on my phone and it's handy. I leave the ringer volume at full blast. Should I go flying off the bike and eject the phone, I may need to call my own number to find it. Don't ask me how I know this 
I also like to keep a camera handy, many times in the past I wish I had a camera to document something cool.
As for the not bringing a phone to stay unplugged that's preference. I did happen upon an unconscious rider once on the trail, he went over the bars and knocked himself right out. I woke him up, and called 911. I could have gotten help eventually, but it would have taken me time to ride out to my vehicle and get my phone if I weren't smart enough to carry it.
The guy ended up being okay other than broken bones and a concussion btw.


----------



## Hot Rail (Sep 22, 2011)

Your right nOOky, my GF stoker won't go anywhere without her iPhone so we can call in emergency... 
Pete


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel I have to say this and I know it doesn't offer any ideas to the thread starter but when I'm done you can have the thread back, I promise. 
It's not that I just wanna be unpluged or disconnected by leaving my phone. It's also the fact that I want to feel like it's me and nature. Just having the phone on me intrudes on that. When you go camping do you go to place that's close enough so you won't be too far from help? Do you go to a hotel down the road to sleep so the animals won't ?, and you'll have a signal?. People managed to do alot more than just survive for a long time without cell phones, and I'd argue that without that and emails, text messaging there was actually better comunication or at least more quality to it. To argue that it's safer to have one I won't say is wrong but is kinda silly. Come on, live on the edge. It would also be safer to haul a helicopter around with you just incase you needed to be air lifted but really. A stretcher maybe? In a very small way, like leaving your house without a cell, lol, you could increase your spirit of adventure. Cristopher Columbus would be proud.


----------



## Hot Rail (Sep 22, 2011)

I did find a link to the handle bar bag that I just got. 
Amazon.com: Avenir Excursion QR Handlebar Bag (484 Cubic Inches): Sports & Outdoors
It has a bracket on the handle bar and clips to the bracket.

My GF, Stoker likes this bag:
Amazon.com: Bell Road Stash Handlebar Bag: Sports & Outdoors
It Velcros to the stoker handle bar and she keeps her iPhone and stuff in it. We do light trials so it has not come loose.

We have had a little fun with the leave it home debate but this thread has been quite useful in my finding the bag for my camera. I liked the top tube panniers but saw the small handle bar bag in a bike shop and it looked like it would do the trick. Maybe some day I will put my phone in the front pocket...

Pete


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

In my teeth!! like Rambo!!


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Not being sarcastic or anything but there isn't anything that important in my life that gets to interupt the time I'm riding.


Lucky you... I did the opposite and got a caller ID app that screams out the phone number so I know whether it's work or not.

To answer the OP's question, It goes in my camelbak or jersey pocket if I don't take the camelbak.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

Almost always in my left (cargo) shorts pocket, where it always is. (iPhone 4)

I use it too much on rides to put it anywhere else. I use GPS and send out position updates when I'm alone; if someone texts me, it's really annoying to have to throw the pack off; I listen to music often and with the wire down the shirt it's not getting snagged. Plus, sometimes to get a shot of something (often animals) you need that camera NOW. I missed a couple better shots of a nice snake last weekend because my phone had to clear some RAM before loading the camera. If it was in my pack I would have missed it entirely.


I feel better going off with my phone, I don't have the separation thing or information overload that a lot of people seem to have, so having it with me as usual is all the better. I took it on a 10 day backpacking trip so I could listen to music...I guess I get bored with ambient sounds sometimes.

I've crashed with it there plenty of times, and it's never sustained damage. It's got a relatively thin but durable Incase Slider on it, and the screen faces my leg. I've run iPhones for 2.5 years now with no screen protectors just by using that left pocket only for the phone, facing the screen to my leg, and having a case that raises the screen off of a surface slightly if it's face down, which saves it when it inevitably slides across the floor. 

Hopefully I don't crash wrong right on it, but it seems to be a pretty invincible position really. It's there when I ski, snowboard, bike, longboard, and even paintball sometimes when I forget it in my pocket. It never slips out when I'm active.


----------



## Daytona600 (Sep 30, 2011)

In my camel pack in a ziplock bag in case it gets wet.


----------



## Vegas988 (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted but a comPany called life-proof makes an iPhone 4 case that isn't stupid huge and it's water proof, shock proof , and dust proof. It meets military standards. At $70 it's a little pricey but cheaper then a new iPhone all day.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Your bike is the bombdiggidy, David C. 

Blow thru those red lights with aplomb.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I put my phone in my camelbak..I got a buddy who carries his in the back pocket of his bike jersey.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Crankout said:


> Your bike is the bombdiggidy, David C.
> 
> Blow thru those red lights with aplomb.


?

I don't get it.


----------



## New in CO (Sep 3, 2011)

Camelbak pocket for me, too.


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone else here NOT own a cell phone?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Alhazred said:


> Does anyone else here NOT own a cell phone?


I almost never use the phone function on my iPhone... I have a iPhone simply because it's cheaper then having and carrying a cell phone, iPod, camera and GPS... get a GPS unit with wifi, bluetooth, 3G, touch screen, mp3 player and camera for under $300 ? Never you'll be able :thumbsup:

David


----------

